# Moebius Facebook page is gone



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Just a heads up, I've found that the Moebius Facebook page is gone. Doing a search on Facebook lists a fan-based page, nothing more. And when you click the Facebook link on the Moebius website (which hasn't been updated all that much since Pegasus took over), you'll be taken to a Facebook page that says the link you clicked is dead. I think this is an odd move for Pegasus, as many fans of the company visited the Facebook page regularly to see what was going on. This is not a good sign IMHO.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Did Pegasus add (move) the information to their facebook page links? :lurk5:


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Did Pegasus add (move) the information to their facebook page links? :lurk5:


 No. Their Facebook page says nothing about their purchase of Moebius, all the postings are R/C related. On their website they do list Moebius kits, but when you click the PDF of their catalog of kits, it's dated 2014-2015, before they acquired Moebius.


If Pegasus is planning to do a new page for their kits, including Moebius kits, you would think they would a) announce this on their existing Facebook pages, including the Moebius page and b) update their website.


IMHO, I never felt the sale of Moebius to Pegasus was a good thing. To me, Pegasus just wants more kits in their catalog to sell, with little to no interest of developing more Moebius kits. The two Moebius kits that are due, 2001 Space Pod and Kelvin, were developed when Frank still owned Moebius. So far, Pegasus has not announced any new Moebius kits since their takeover. And no new Pegasus kits for that matter. If you check on the CultTVman page regarding kit release schedules, other then the two kits I mentioned, they have no info on anything else. In fact, several Moebius/Pegasus kits are listed as most likely not happening.


Hope I'm wrong, but I think Moebius, with the exception of reissues, is finished. If they are going to continue to do new releases, they'd better get their act together when it comes to social media as that's one of the main avenues that model companies use to advertise their products today.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

That is to bad. Maybe you (or someone reading this) should suggest a new position for them to consider and attach a resume....

:cheers2:


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Look at what Atlantis and Round2 did, they bought more old catalog rather than issue new stuff. Getting to the point that new molds even from China are too expensive. The Facebook thing sounds like cost cutting to me.

The social media thing may actually be part of the dying, a two edged sword there. Combine that with the current cultural change and you get a Frankfurt School result. Another reason why the younger do not embrace modeling besides a lack of interest, they are too tense to do so. 

Also, with the overload of obsolete product mostly celebrated by olders the makers may be counting on us to look them up rather than spending on younger who will not respond anyway. 

Self-limitation is alive and well it seems.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Never did visit their Facebook page- anything of importance was also posted in different forums...


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

finaprint said:


> Look at what Atlantis and Round2 did, they bought more old catalog rather than issue new stuff. Getting to the point that new molds even from China are too expensive. The Facebook thing sounds like cost cutting to me.
> 
> The social media thing may actually be part of the dying, a two edged sword there. Combine that with the current cultural change and you get a Frankfurt School result. Another reason why the younger do not embrace modeling besides a lack of interest, they are too tense to do so.
> 
> ...



Some truth to this but...both Atlantis and Round2 are active on social media. Take Round 2 for example, they have a) the main website, b) their Collector Model blog, c) Facebook page, d) Twitter page, e) YouTube page/monthly updates and Jamie Hood even does interviews, the latest of which was on Amazing Scale Modelers. And while, except for the occasional UFO kit, Atlantis concentrates on reissues, Round 2 does new tool Trek and Space 1999 kits. Their even coming out with some new tool car kits, according to the interview on ASM.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

agree. Don't remember going to their website more 

than a handful of times. Frank was pretty good in 

getting the word out via other means, and sure the
boys at Atlantis will too.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

'Don't remember going to their website more'

I certainly do.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

finaprint said:


> I certainly do.



<patting head> good boy...here's a cookie.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I've been seeing reports that a lot of people have been deserting Facebook recently. Whether that's true or got anything to do with this I don't know but when I've looked at the Pegasus Facebook page it's not very good anyway. No info about model kits at all or even many new releases apart from maybe RC stuff.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> ...when I've looked at the Pegasus Facebook page it's not very good anyway. No info about model kits at all or even many new releases apart from maybe RC stuff.


I haven't visited their store here in California in a long time, but the last time I was there their primary business interest was remote controlled whatever--cars, airplanes, helicopters, boats, etc.--and I have no reason to believe this has changed. Larry Icantrememberhislastname at Pegasus told me many years ago that they initially started selling model kits as a "sideline" because they wanted to start producing their own kits of subjects they knew the larger companies like Revell and AMT would never seriously consider, so the profits from the model kit sales went into a separate account (separate from the RC profits, that is) to fund those projects.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> I haven't visited their store here in California in a long time, but the last time I was there their primary business interest was remote controlled whatever--cars, airplanes, helicopters, boats, etc.--and I have no reason to believe this has changed. Larry Icantrememberhislastname at Pegasus told me many years ago that they initially started selling model kits as a "sideline" because they wanted to start producing their own kits of subjects they knew the larger companies like Revell and AMT would never seriously consider, so the profits from the model kit sales went into a separate account (separate from the RC profits, that is) to fund those projects.



Looks like a great store but of course we musn't forget Moebius *is *on their own site so maybe they'll update that more? 

In fact many modellers don't seem to like Facebook that much so do they really need it anyway?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> Looks like a great store but of course we musn't forget Moebius *is *on their own site so maybe they'll update that more?


It's a decently sized store, they keep the RC items and model building items separate, and most of the staff I've talked to are hobbyists themselves so they tend to know at least a little about what they're talking about.

For example, when I once asked about the ABS they use for their injection molded kits a staff member told me he uses good old Testors tube glue on the kits he builds and hasn't had any problems with the glued joints coming apart. Remember, the "S" in ABS stands for "styrene", and he said Pegasus uses a higher than normal percentage of styrene in their ABS kits just for that purpose.

Regarding the Moebius website, I think that depends (or will depend) on whether or not Pegasus will be a "parent" company and regard Moebius as a separate entity (i.e., a sub-division) or will eventually blend the two companies together under the Pegasus name.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> It's a decently sized store, they keep the RC items and model building items separate, and most of the staff I've talked to are hobbyists themselves so they tend to know at least a little about what they're talking about.
> 
> For example, when I once asked about the ABS they use for their injection molded kits a staff member told me he uses good old Testors tube glue on the kits he builds and hasn't had any problems with the glued joints coming apart. Remember, the "S" in ABS stands for "styrene", and he said Pegasus uses a higher than normal percentage of styrene in their ABS kits just for that purpose.
> 
> Regarding the Moebius website, I think that depends (or will depend) on whether or not Pegasus will be a "parent" company and regard Moebius as a separate entity (i.e., a sub-division) or will eventually blend the two companies together under the Pegasus name.




Things have been quiet for a while now. Let's hope they have more stuff in the pipeline. Not forgeting the rumours of Conquest of Space stuff a while back. Mind you that was Pegasus not Moebius.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> Things have been quiet for a while now. Let's hope they have more stuff in the pipeline. Not forgeting the rumours of Conquest of Space stuff a while back. Mind you that was Pegasus not Moebius.


I could be wrong, but it seems the folks at Pegasus don't like to announce new kits until they're sure they'll go into production, or already have. And their acquisition of Moebius surely cost them more than a few bucks, so anything that was "in the pipeline" may have been moved to "the back burner" for a while until everyone concerned is convinced they won't be putting themselves in a financial bind. They are, after all, a small(ish) business and I doubt they have the deep pockets of a large corporation.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> I could be wrong, but it seems the folks at Pegasus don't like to announce new kits until they're sure they'll go into production, or already have. And their acquisition of Moebius surely cost them more than a few bucks, so anything that was "in the pipeline" may have been moved to "the back burner" for a while until everyone concerned is convinced they won't be putting themselves in a financial bind. They are, after all, a small(ish) business and I doubt they have the deep pockets of a large corporation.




That is wise. Look at Monarch for instance. Some great kits but announcements that turned into dust. Not forgetting the recent Monarch resurgeance which so far has gone nowhere.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks like Moebius is still releasing new kits, just not sci-fi kits: https://www.megahobby.com/products/...19&utm_campaign=UA-5732446-1&utm_medium=email


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Can't blame them - a whole lot more money to be made selling automotive subjects than Sci-fi.


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Is Pegasus taking Moebius the way of the Dodo and Monarch? While I'm at it, where's Pegasus?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Monarch is actually back. I think Pegasloth (they are slowwwww) is in California


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> ...I think Pegasloth (they are slowwwww) is in California


You are correct. Pegasus Hobbies is in Montclair, California, about 35 miles east of downtown Los Angeles.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I'd say that it is too early to say one way or the other.

In any purchase like this, you have a one to two year lull while a new owner looks at what they have and how they want to do...…. and its only been a year since the sale was announced.

I saw Dave Metzner at the DAAM show a few weeks back and he mentioned something about them 'Pegasus' starting to "open up the purse strings".


Wonderfest is a few weeks away and I'm sure questions will be asked and answered.


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Zombie_61 said:


> You are correct. Pegasus Hobbies is in Montclair, California, about 35 miles east of downtown Los Angeles.


LOL. Not exactly what I meant. I was just commenting that we haven't heard anything out of Pegasus for sometime.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

ClubTepes said:


> Wonderfest is a few weeks away and I'm sure questions will be asked and answered.


Maybe.
Pegasus hasn't been to the show the last couple years.
And I don't see them on the dealers list for this year either.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

ClubTepes said:


> I'd say that it is too early to say one way or the other.
> 
> In any purchase like this, you have a one to two year lull while a new owner looks at what they have and how they want to do...…. and its only been a year since the sale was announced.
> 
> ...



So now that Wonderfest 2019 is a thing of the past, does anyone know if anyone asked Dave Metzner what is the status of Moebius?


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Moebius just announced a 1/1 scale kit of the HAL interface console from 2001 so they appear to still exist.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

JeffBond said:


> Moebius just announced a 1/1 scale kit of the HAL interface console from 2001 so they appear to still exist.



Well, I really wouldn't call that a "kit". It's a plate with a camera lens in it and a "HAL9000" plaque on it, 3 parts in total. Fact is Moebius has become virtually silent. No Facebook page. Web page no longer updated. Not a word from anyone connected with the company. No presence at Wonderfest. Doesn't look good. Most companies post a catalogue every year showing their upcoming releases for that year. Moebius, on the other hand, announces (thru CultTVman) this HAL9000 kit, but offers no details or price. It will probably be another high priced, collectors display piece, with lights and sound. The company used to offer kits of many subjects from the low 20's to the 100's, now we get a plaque. I think Moebius, as we knew it, is over.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Monsters In Motion has it on sale for $39 including lighting kit. However, I take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Opus Penguin said:


> Monsters In Motion has it on sale for $39 including lighting kit. However, I take that with a grain of salt.



Thanks for the heads up. At least the price is somewhat reasonable. They say it will be available in September, but we'll see if that holds.


Here's the link to the page: https://www.monstersinmotion.com/ca...model-kit-with-lights-by-moebius-p-26704.html


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Opus Penguin said:


> Monsters In Motion has it on sale for $39 including lighting kit. However, I take that with a grain of salt.





spock62 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. At least the price is somewhat reasonable. They say it will be available in September, but we'll see if that holds...


They're notorious for making up prices and release dates, so I wouldn't consider them a reliable source.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

JeffBond said:


> Moebius just announced a 1/1 scale kit of the HAL interface console from 2001 so they appear to still exist.


Well they exist at least in name, as part of Pegasus. But then we knew that.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Moebius has been issuing kits - just not figure or sci-fi kits. They have released quite a few automotive subjects lately. I would guess they are playing it safe and releasing subjects they know will make them a profit.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

scooke123 said:


> Moebius has been issuing kits - just not figure or sci-fi kits. They have released quite a few automotive subjects lately. I would guess they are playing it safe and releasing subjects they know will make them a profit.



Yes, I mentioned this a while back:



spock62 said:


> Looks like Moebius is still releasing new kits, just not sci-fi kits: https://www.megahobby.com/products/...19&utm_campaign=UA-5732446-1&utm_medium=email



Fact is that I would think most people on this forum are interested in Moebius's Sci-FI kits, not automotive kits. And they've only released the one kit, the 1966 Ford F100 pickup, recently, don't know of any others released solely under the Moebius name.

With the exception of the newly announced plaque, err, HAL9000 computer kit, I believe all other recently released Sci-Fi kits were developed while Frank Winspur was still the president of the company. This latest release is the first under the new ownership (Pegasus), which is hopefully a good sign.


----------



## Warspite (Aug 3, 2013)

Frank Windspear hinted at one of the Cons a few years ago that there may be more BSG kits coming. Has anyone hear anything about that? I was really hoping that a Cylon Basestar would be coming in 1/4105th scale.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

CultTVMan now has the HAL 1:1 kit up for pre-sale that seems to confirm the Monsters in Motion price: https://www.culttvmanshop.com/HAL90...ius-Models--PREORDER-RESERVATION-_p_4785.html


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Now if only they would release a Space Station V or Aries 1b before the license expires...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Richard Baker said:


> Now if only they would release a Space Station V or Aries 1b before the license expires...



It's nice to see Hal also but those are now the kits everyone really wants. Not forgetting Moebius were supposed to be releasing the bigger Discovery too.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> It's nice to see Hal also but those are now the kits everyone really wants. Not forgetting Moebius were supposed to be releasing the bigger Discovery too.



You mean this kit? https://culttvman.com/main/2001-discovery-196-scale-from-kaiyodo/


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

spock62 said:


> You mean this kit? https://culttvman.com/main/2001-discovery-196-scale-from-kaiyodo/



That's the one though god knows when (and if) we'll ever see the kit version.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> That's the one though god knows when (and if) we'll ever see the kit version.



At the time of this video, Frank Winspur worked for Kaiyodo and was looking to distribute their Discovery here in the States. What happened to this idea is anyone's guess.


Here's a link to the Kaiyodo site showing their Discovery model. A lot of great photos on this page, but it's all in Japanese.
2001?a space odyssey ????????


----------



## fortressAO (Sep 19, 2019)

the moebius models that we all know and love has moved into the history books what remains now nobody knows Legacy will have to be charged to someone else.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Guys, the Moebius Facebook page is back and if you want proof there are a couple of posts from earlier this week.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

irishtrek said:


> Guys, the Moebius Facebook page is back and if you want proof there are a couple of posts from earlier this week.



It is? I checked and couldn't find it. Could you include a link?


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

I found the two Moebius-oriented groups I've joined but not an official Moebius Models page.


----------



## Warspite (Aug 3, 2013)

I did find this page, https://www.facebook.com/groups/192098637494309/


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

All I did was use the little box/search engine at the top of my Facebook page.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

irishtrek said:


> All I did was use the little box/search engine at the top of my Facebook page.



As someone else mentioned, the only Facebook page about Moebius is a fan appreciation page, not an official company page. The official page was where you found info on upcoming Moebius kit releases.


----------

